# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Photo Gallery N@utilia.gr

## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά Μέλη,

Αισίως βαδίζουμε στον 4ο μήνα λειτουργίας της Photo Gallery Nautilia.gr. Το ξεκίνημα της προσπάθειας βρήκε μεγάλη ανταπόκριση, και θέλουμε να ευχαριστήσουμε όλους σας που με τις φωτογραφίες, τα σχόλια και τις παρατηρήσεις σας βοηθάτε την προσπάθεια. Ωστόσο έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι οι κανόνες της gallery  δεν τηρούνται και δεν εισακούονται οι παρακλήσεις ώστε να διευκολύνεται η διαχείριση των φωτογραφιών, γι’ αυτό κρίνουμε σκόπιμο να αναφέρουμε βήμα-βήμα τη *ΣΩΣΤΗ* διαδικασία αποστολής φωτογραφίας στη PhotoGallery:

1.      Η γλώσσα, η χρήση και η διαχείριση της Photo Gallery Nautilia.gr είναι η Αγγλική. 
2.      Αφού έχουμε αποφασίσει ποια φωτογραφία θέλουμε να ανεβάσουμε (η οποία πρέπει να είναι καθαρή, ευδιάκριτη κλπ), φροντίζουμε ώστε ο τίτλος αρχείου να *ΜΗΝ* ξεπερνά τους 10 χαρακτήρες. Οι χαρακτήρες αυτοί θα πρέπει να είναι λατινικοί είτε αριθμοί, *ΟΧΙ* ελληνικοί και *ΧΩΡΙΣ* κενά. Το καλύτερο είναι να αφήνετε το όνομα αρχείου που δίνει η φωτογραφική σας μηχανή, π.χ. *P**326365.**jpg*, *DSC**123456.**jpg* κλπ. Ακόμη σημειώνεται ότι ο επιθυμητός τύπος αρχείων είναι *.**jpg*, τα υπόλοιπα (π.χ. bmp, gif) ΔΕΝ είναι ΕΠΙΘΥΜΗΤΑ και καθιστούν την διαχείριση χρονοβόρα και δύσκολη.
3.      Μικραίνουμε τη φωτογραφία ώστε οι διαστάσεις της να είναι 1000x750 pixels. Μεγαλύτερου μεγέθους φωτογραφίες ή φωτογραφίες που περιέχουν εγγραφές, λογότυπα, ημερομηνίες, πρόσωπα και τέλος θαμπές και κουνημένες  δεν γίνονται δεκτές και αυτομάτως *απορρίπτονται*. Εξαίρεση υπάρχει μόνο στις σκαναρισμένες φωτογραφίες μελών για το αρχείο Historicκαι SeaMemories.
4.      Πάμε στη Photo Gallery Nautilia.gr και πατάμε *Αποστολή φωτογραφίας*. Στον τίτλο γράφουμε τι είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε και το σχόλιό μας. Χρήσιμο είναι να αναφέρουμε το μέρος και την ημερομηνία. Πχ: Elyros – DeparturefromportofPiraeus 8/1/2009. Έχουμε αναφέρει δηλαδή ποιο καράβι ή τοπίο ή φάρο κλπ\ βλέπουμε,  το σχόλιό μας, το μέρος και την ημερομηνία.
5.      Επιλέγουμε την κατηγορία στην οποία ανήκει η φωτογραφία. Για το προηγούμενο παράδειγμά μας διαλέγουμε Coastal > Passenger & Ferries > Elyros. Έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι πολλά μέλη για να μην μπαίνουν στον κόπο να ψάχνουν την κατηγορία που θέλουν στη λίστα τοποθετούν τις φωτογραφίες τους σε κάποια γενική κατηγορία, π.χ. Coastal > Passenger & Ferries. Αυτό είναι μη αποδεκτό. Αποδεκτό είναι μόνο όταν δεν υπάρχει ακόμα η επιθυμητή κατηγορία, οπότε η διαχειριστές θα φροντίσουν να δημιουργηθεί και να τοποθετήσουν εκεί τη φωτογραφία.
6.      Βάζουμε ένα τικ (στο μικρό τετραγωνάκι) ότι συμφωνούμε με τους όρους χρήσης.
7.      Πατάμε Ανέβασμα. 
8.      Φωτογραφίες ανεβάζουμε μέχρι 4 ανά ημέρα όλες μαζί αν είναι του ίδιου τίτλου και θέματος (π.χ. μια μανούβρα του ίδιου πλοίου) ή μια-μια αν είναι 4 ξεχωριστές φωτογραφίες διαφορετικών τίτλων και θεμάτων.

Η φωτογραφία αφού εγκριθεί από τους διαχειριστές για την καταλληλότητα, ευκρίνεια και  περιεχόμενο θα ανεβεί το συντομότερο δυνατό. Να σημειώσουμε ότι οι διαχειριστές είναι άνθρωποι και αυτοί, με υποχρεώσεις, δουλειές κλπ. Ότι κάνουν το κάνουν με κέφι και μεράκι, κλέβοντας από τον προσωπικό πολύτιμο χρόνο τους. Γι’ αυτό ζητάμε την κατανόησή σας ως προς τον χρόνο που θα πάρει μια φωτο για να δημοσιευτεί, ο οποίος προσπαθούμε πάντα να είναι ο μικρότερος δυνατός.

*Η ΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΝΟΝΩΝ ΒΟΗΘΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΕΡΗ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΩΝ ΣΑΣ!*
Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση σας
Καλές λήψεις!!! 

Φιλικά
Nautilia.gr

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Από σήμερα δόθηκέ μία ακόμη δυνατότητα στο Photo Gallery μας 
Σημερινές φωτογραφίες
και
Σημερινά σχόλια

----------


## Leo

*Ενημέρωση 24 Φεβρουαρίου 2009*

Πέραν των διαδικασιών που έχουν ανακοινωθεί για την *Photo Gallery Nautilia.gr*, παρακλούμε να λάβετε υπόψη ότι έχει προστεθεί μια νέα παράμετρος που δεν επιτρέπει ανέβασμα φωτογραφίας *μεγαλύτερης των 500 ΚΒ*. Η γκαλερί απορρίπτει αυτόματα όλα τα αρχεία φωτογρφιών που υπερβαίνουν αυτό το όριο και συνεπώς δεν φθάνουν στην βάση δεδομένων. Με άλλα λόγια αν ανεβάσετε 1 φωτογραφία που υπερβαίνει το όριο των 500 ΚΒ δεν θα φθάσει ποτέ στην γκαλερί. Οι λόγοι ευνόητοι...
__________________
Ports and Ships
*We cannot direct the wind,* 
*but we can adjust our sails.......*






> Αγαπητά Μέλη,
> 
> Αισίως βαδίζουμε στον 4ο μήνα λειτουργίας της Photo Gallery Nautilia.gr. Το ξεκίνημα της προσπάθειας βρήκε μεγάλη ανταπόκριση, και θέλουμε να ευχαριστήσουμε όλους σας που με τις φωτογραφίες, τα σχόλια και τις παρατηρήσεις σας βοηθάτε την προσπάθεια. Ωστόσο έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι οι κανόνες της gallery δεν τηρούνται και δεν εισακούονται οι παρακλήσεις ώστε να διευκολύνεται η διαχείριση των φωτογραφιών, γιΆ αυτό κρίνουμε σκόπιμο να αναφέρουμε βήμα-βήμα τη *ΣΩΣΤΗ* διαδικασία αποστολής φωτογραφίας στη PhotoGallery:
> 
> 1. Η γλώσσα, η χρήση και η διαχείριση της Photo Gallery Nautilia.gr είναι η Αγγλική. 
> 2. Αφού έχουμε αποφασίσει ποια φωτογραφία θέλουμε να ανεβάσουμε (η οποία πρέπει να είναι καθαρή, ευδιάκριτη κλπ), φροντίζουμε ώστε ο τίτλος αρχείου να *ΜΗΝ* ξεπερνά τους 10 χαρακτήρες. Οι χαρακτήρες αυτοί θα πρέπει να είναι λατινικοί είτε αριθμοί, *ΟΧΙ* ελληνικοί και *ΧΩΡΙΣ* κενά. Το καλύτερο είναι να αφήνετε το όνομα αρχείου που δίνει η φωτογραφική σας μηχανή, π.χ. *P**326365.**jpg*, *DSC**123456.**jpg* κλπ. Ακόμη σημειώνεται ότι ο επιθυμητός τύπος αρχείων είναι *.**jpg*, τα υπόλοιπα (π.χ. bmp, gif) ΔΕΝ είναι ΕΠΙΘΥΜΗΤΑ και καθιστούν την διαχείριση χρονοβόρα και δύσκολη.
> 3. Μικραίνουμε τη φωτογραφία ώστε οι διαστάσεις της να είναι 1000x750 pixels. Μεγαλύτερου μεγέθους φωτογραφίες ή φωτογραφίες που περιέχουν εγγραφές, λογότυπα, ημερομηνίες, πρόσωπα και τέλος θαμπές και κουνημένες δεν γίνονται δεκτές και αυτομάτως *απορρίπτονται*. Εξαίρεση υπάρχει μόνο στις σκαναρισμένες φωτογραφίες μελών για το αρχείο Historicκαι SeaMemories.
> 4. Πάμε στη Photo Gallery Nautilia.gr και πατάμε *Αποστολή φωτογραφίας*. Στον τίτλο γράφουμε τι είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε και το σχόλιό μας. Χρήσιμο είναι να αναφέρουμε το μέρος και την ημερομηνία. Πχ: Elyros – DeparturefromportofPiraeus 8/1/2009. Έχουμε αναφέρει δηλαδή ποιο καράβι ή τοπίο ή φάρο κλπ\ βλέπουμε, το σχόλιό μας, το μέρος και την ημερομηνία.
> 5. Επιλέγουμε την κατηγορία στην οποία ανήκει η φωτογραφία. Για το προηγούμενο παράδειγμά μας διαλέγουμε Coastal > Passenger & Ferries > Elyros. Έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι πολλά μέλη για να μην μπαίνουν στον κόπο να ψάχνουν την κατηγορία που θέλουν στη λίστα τοποθετούν τις φωτογραφίες τους σε κάποια γενική κατηγορία, π.χ. Coastal > Passenger & Ferries. Αυτό είναι μη αποδεκτό. Αποδεκτό είναι μόνο όταν δεν υπάρχει ακόμα η επιθυμητή κατηγορία, οπότε η διαχειριστές θα φροντίσουν να δημιουργηθεί και να τοποθετήσουν εκεί τη φωτογραφία.
> ...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε την δημιουργία μιας νέας δυνατότητας ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ εκεί σας δίνουμε την δυνατότητα να διαχειριζόσαστε τις φωτογραφίες που έχετε ανεβάσει αλλά και να ανεβάζετε τις φώτο που επιθυμείτε να συμμετέχουν στο διαγωνισμό μας που θα ξεκίνήσει σε λίγες μέρες.
Περισσότερα για το διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας σε λίγες μέρες ...

----------

